# Salvini: "Vittoria! Alzare la voce paga. Stessa cosa per altre navi"



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

*Salvini: "Vittoria! Alzare la voce paga. Stessa cosa per altre navi"*

Matteo Salvini commenta così la fine del "caso Aquarius", la nave ONG di migranti a cui l'Italia ha bloccato i porti per l'accesso, e che ora è ripartita in direzione Spagna.

"VITTORIA! 629 immigrati a bordo della nave Aquarius in direzione Spagna, primo obiettivo raggiunto!
Evidentemente alzare garbatamente la voce paga, cosa che il governo italiano non faceva da tempo immemore. Abbiamo aperto un fronte di discussione a livello continentale, sicuramente non si chiude oggi la partita ma è un primo importante segnale che l’Italia non può sostenere questo peso da sola.
Oggi vediamo un nuovo inizio, grazie al buon cuore del governo spagnolo. Ma è evidente che l’Unione europea non può andare avanti con il buon cuore. Abbiamo aperto un fronte di discussione per una nuova politica dell’immigrazione a livello continentale, ma sicuramente non si chiude oggi la partita.

Poco cambia che la nave si chiami Aquarius o Sea Watch 3: vogliamo porre fine a questo traffico di esseri umani. E dunque come abbiamo sollevato problema per Aquarius lo faremo per tutte le altre navi"

Il ministro dei trasporti Toninelli (M5S): "Ringraziamo davvero la Spagna e il premier Pedro Sanchez che hanno deciso di accogliere la nave Aquarius. È il segno di un nuovo vento di solidarietà e condivisione che spira in Europa su questa emergenza. Ci siamo insediati da pochi giorni e già la musica sta cambiando”


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

UP.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini commenta così la fine del "caso Aquarius", la nave ONG di migranti a cui l'Italia ha bloccato i porti per l'accesso, e che ora è ripartita in direzione Spagna.
> 
> "VITTORIA! 629 immigrati a bordo della nave Aquarius in direzione Spagna, primo obiettivo raggiunto!
> Evidentemente alzare garbatamente la voce paga, cosa che il governo italiano non faceva da tempo immemore. Abbiamo aperto un fronte di discussione a livello continentale, sicuramente non si chiude oggi la partita ma è un primo importante segnale che l’Italia non può sostenere questo peso da sola.
> ...



Vediamo quando daranno una mano i francesi...La corsica non ha porti?


----------



## neversayconte (11 Giugno 2018)

Non c'entra niente, ma mi auguro lo stesso giro di vite anche per gli evasori.


----------



## evangel33 (11 Giugno 2018)

Ma perché non hanno messo direttamente come Premier Salvini invece che questo che abbiamo adesso di cui non ricordo nemmeno il nome?
Qualcuno sa se i 5 stelle sono al governo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)




----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non hanno messo direttamente come Premier Salvini invece che questo che abbiamo adesso di cui non ricordo nemmeno il nome?
> Qualcuno sa se i 5 stelle sono al governo?



Effettivamente dopo la scelta dei ministri di Venerdi scorso siamo già a Lunedì e non hanno ancora messo la Flat Tax. 

INCOMPETENTIHHHH!111!111!!111 cos'hanno fatto questa Domenica ? Dormitohhhhh!11!!1!!!1


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vediamo quando daranno una mano i francesi...La corsica non ha porti?



Più facile che i francesi dicano che la Corsica non è neanche bagnata dal mare, piuttosto che ci facciano approdare i migranti


----------



## mabadi (11 Giugno 2018)

Io le rimanderei al porto di partenza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non hanno messo direttamente come Premier Salvini invece che questo che abbiamo adesso di cui non ricordo nemmeno il nome?
> Qualcuno sa se i 5 stelle sono al governo?



Non capisco dove stia il problema. Conte nel suo discorso dopo il g7 mi è sembrato una persona responsabile che sa quello che dice, cominciando col piede giusto strizzando l'occhio a Trump e Putin e bacchettando l'UE sui temi caldi. Salvini è molto più adatto agli interni in cui può occuparsi in totale autonomia di un argomento a lui e a noi caro come l'immigrazione senza pensare ad altro. Ed anche perché per fare il premier c'è bisogno di una certa diplomazia che Salvini non ha e non avrà mai


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Effettivamente dopo la scelta dei ministri di Venerdi scorso siamo già a Lunedì e non hanno ancora messo la Flat Tax.
> 
> INCOMPETENTIHHHH!111!111!!111 cos'hanno fatto questa Domenica ? Dormitohhhhh!11!!1!!!1



Lo dico ora, poi vedremo se sarò smentito:

Conte senza dubbio il miglior Premier che l'Italia abbia avuto dai tempi di Craxi

Finalmente uno che non va in giro a fare l'inchino o ad essere il pagliaccio di turno


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Giugno 2018)

Io sono favorevole all'immigrazione controllata (!!) se anche Salvini la pensa così, allora mi sta facendo ricredere. Ma purtroppo credo non sia questo il motivo.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, poi vedremo se sarò smentito:
> 
> Conte senza dubbio il miglior Premier che l'Italia abbia avuto dai tempi di Craxi
> 
> Finalmente uno che non va in giro a fare l'inchino o ad essere il pagliaccio di turno



Finora a me Conte non ha convinto, ma sono solo sensazioni personalissime, troppo presto per esprimere giudizi.
In passato abbiamo avuto altri Presidenti del Consiglio che non hanno fatto l'inchino ad ogni scoreggia della Merkel&soci. Non lasciamoci annebbiare solo dall'ultimo periodo renziano.

Ho trovato invece molto saggio il profilo basso tenuto da Toninelli (probabilmente consigliato da Di Maio): l'informazione pidiota ha fatto di tutto per sminuire il ruolo del suo ministero con l'intento di rubacchiare qualche consenso tra l'elettorato trasversalmente di sinistra all'interno del M5S, anche facendo vera e propria disinformazione. In una situazione del genere entrano in gioco almeno 3 dicasteri: Interni, Difesa ed appunto delle Infrastrutture, però, guarda caso, si è sottolineata solo la presunta umiliazione subita dallo storico grillino e non dalla Trenta, candidatasi per il M5S solo nel 2018. Nel caso specifico la decisione ultima spetta giustamente al Ministro degli Interni che al massimo dovrebbe contattare il Ministro della Difesa, visto che la Guardia Costiera fa parte della Marina Militare.

Bene anche Fico, pungolato sulla questione Aquarius a margine di un già difficile visita nella baraccopoli da dove proveniva Sacko con annessa contestazione organizzata.

Ora però Salvini, dopo una vittoria così, la smetta di fare il Leghista e si risieda in Parlamento a fare il Ministro.

Di tutta questa storia il tweet migliore resta quello della Meloni: "_la nave sia fatta entrare in Italia, poi sia sequestrata e l'equipaggio denunciato per traffico di esseri umani. Vediamo poi quante navi è in grado di comprare Soros_".


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io sono favorevole all'immigrazione controllata (!!) se anche Salvini la pensa così, allora mi sta facendo ricredere. Ma purtroppo credo non sia questo il motivo.



Questo governo farà cambiare idea verso i 5stelle ( e Salvini ) a quel ultima parte di italiani che sono ancora ancorati alla vecchia politica.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

La nave comunque ancora non sta andando in Spagna.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo governo farà cambiare idea verso i 5stelle ( e Salvini ) a quel ultima parte di italiani che sono ancora ancorati alla vecchia politica.



Io sono preoccupato dai vari rispediamoli a casah, i nekri ci stanno invadendo!!!1!! sparati a ripetizione, per questo sono un pò scettico. Ma è anche pur vero che nessuna nazione al mondo chiuderebbe le porte a chi porta un di più alla nazione. 

Io (solo un esempio) laureato in medicina, vado a vivere e lavorare dove voglio! Nessuna nazione mi vieterebbe di entrare nel suo paese, a meno di una fedina penale sporca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io sono preoccupato dai vari rispediamoli a casah, i nekri ci stanno invadendo!!!1!! sparati a ripetizione, per questo sono un pò scettico. Ma è anche pur vero che nessuna nazione al mondo chiuderebbe le porte a chi porta un di più alla nazione.
> 
> Io (solo un esempio) laureato in medicina, vado a vivere e lavorare dove voglio! Nessuna nazione mi vieterebbe di entrare nel suo paese, a meno di una fedina penale sporca.



Se entri col gommone mandano a casa pure te, fidati


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se entri col gommone mandano a casa pure te, fidati



Questo è il problema, entrare in una nazione col gommone...se fai le cose regolari nessuno ti manda via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se entri col gommone mandano a casa pure te, fidati





MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Questo è il problema, entrare in una nazione col gommone...se fai le cose regolari nessuno ti manda via.



Ma infatti il problema è quello , io per lavoro ho girato il mondo. 

Prova ad andare in Cina senza avvisare 3 mesi prima, tra poco andrò a Seul ( dove non occorre il visto ) ci manca solo che mi chiedano anche il numero di scarpe.


----------



## Raryof (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanati proprio, in pratica arriva la classica barchetta ong battente bandiera franco-tedesca, li va a prendere ad un miglio dalla costa libica, li "salva", chi ha preso la mazzetta assiste dalla spiaggia e fa ciao ciao; il centro di coordinamento di questa ong è a Roma (?!?!! grazie emma bonino meravigliosa donna) il porto più vicino è in Africa, che domande, ma non è Europa, ci sarebbe Malta dove l'italiano lo parlano pure, no, dopo il divieto di attracco sul suolo italiano il porto più vicino (Malta) non vuole prendersi la briga perché i migranti sono stati salvati in acque libiche, un po' come dire: "ma come non devono andare in Italia come sempre?"... a quel punto da Roma, dove storicamente nessuno fa quello che dice, il premiere secco dà dell'indisponente al premiere maltese stanando di fatto il concetto di accoglienza da parte dell'Europa filotedesca.
L'Italia non viola nessun accordo internazionale, se non sbaglio le ong straniere non hanno nessuno diritto di attraccare su suolo italiano e il governo italiano (da quando non c'è più quell'essere spregevole che è andata contro gli stessi interessi italiani ordinando di far attraccare ogni singola nave in Italia) non ha nessun obbligo di ospitare i migranti "salvati" da ong straniere così come noi non siamo e non rimaniamo il primo porto europeo che dovrebbe prendersi la responsabilità di ospitare dei migranti che sono stati presi direttamente dalle coste libiche.
Il trucchetto ora non funziona più, Salvini deve battere su questo concetto, l'Italia rispetterà i suoi obblighi ove volesse prendersi carico della situazione, ove fosse necessaria assistenza medica (in acque italiane) e di sua spontanea volontà, il governo italiano dovrebbe semplicemente lavorare nell'intento di salvaguardare queste navi e riportarle indietro, con questo governo di sicuro non sbarcherà più nessuno, né ong straniere né barconi come ne arrivavano fino a poco tempo fa.
Fa ridere la Spagna, pensano di aver fatto un atto di coraggio, vediamo gli altri stati europei come saranno cordiali quando arriveranno le prossime navi e l'Italia non li farà sbarcare, l'Italia attualmente sta prendendo posizioni forti che vanno in contrapposizione con quelle che sono le logiche europee, se arrivano i migranti se li cucca l'Italia o la Grecia, se l'Italia non li vuole più assisteremo a tante belle scene di ospitalità da parte dei nostri amici europei, tanto amici che i migranti non li vogliono.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io sono preoccupato dai vari rispediamoli a casah, i nekri ci stanno invadendo!!!1!! sparati a ripetizione, per questo sono un pò scettico. Ma è anche pur vero che nessuna nazione al mondo chiuderebbe le porte a chi porta un di più alla nazione.
> 
> Io (solo un esempio) laureato in medicina, vado a vivere e lavorare dove voglio! Nessuna nazione mi vieterebbe di entrare nel suo paese, a meno di una fedina penale sporca.



Per andare a vivere e lavorare in un altro Paese devi avere un contratto di lavoro e visto la tua qualifica hai buone possibilità di ottenerlo una volta appresa la lingua locale. Nessuno è contrario all'immigrazione regolare per chi vuole cercarsi un lavoro più redditizio, anche mettendosi in competizione con le persone che vivono nei luoghi in cui si emigra. Non ho mai creduto al principio "prima il lavoro ai nostri", esso è un'opportunità che bisogna guadagnarsi con merito, non solo un diritto in quanto indigeni. Il problema però sorge quando migliaia di immigrati arrivano senza alcuna prospettiva evidente, se non col mito surreale dell'Eldorado europeo.


----------



## Milanista (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora, poi vedremo se sarò smentito:
> 
> Conte senza dubbio il miglior Premier che l'Italia abbia avuto dai tempi di Craxi
> 
> Finalmente uno che non va in giro a fare l'inchino o ad essere il pagliaccio di turno



Assolutamente d'accordo, perchè sono passati 30 anni dall'ultima volta che l'Italia ha mostrato autorevolezza al tavolo dei grandi, con Craxi, ed ora, improvvisamente, finalmente, dopo tre decadi di sudditanza, torniamo a farci sentire. È quasi emozionante.

Non sembra vero che sia passata soltanto una settimana dall'insediamento del governo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per andare a vivere e lavorare in un altro Paese devi avere un contratto di lavoro e visto la tua qualifica hai buone possibilità di ottenerlo una volta appresa la lingua locale. Nessuno è contrario all'immigrazione regolare per chi vuole cercarsi un lavoro più redditizio, anche mettendosi in competizione con le persone che vivono nei luoghi in cui si emigra. Non ho mai creduto al principio "prima il lavoro ai nostri", esso è un'opportunità che bisogna guadagnarsi con merito, non solo un diritto in quanto indigeni. Il problema però sorge quando migliaia di immigrati arrivano senza alcuna prospettiva evidente, se non col mito surreale dell'Eldorado europeo.



chiarisco che non sono laureato in medicina, e sinceramente preferisco altri campi. Comunque si, sono contrario ai flussi di massa solo perchè portano più confusione di quanta ce ne sia già ora.


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini commenta così la fine del "caso Aquarius", la nave ONG di migranti a cui l'Italia ha bloccato i porti per l'accesso, e che ora è ripartita in direzione Spagna.
> 
> "VITTORIA! 629 immigrati a bordo della nave Aquarius in direzione Spagna, primo obiettivo raggiunto!
> Evidentemente alzare garbatamente la voce paga, cosa che il governo italiano non faceva da tempo immemore. Abbiamo aperto un fronte di discussione a livello continentale, sicuramente non si chiude oggi la partita ma è un primo importante segnale che l’Italia non può sostenere questo peso da sola.
> ...



Ben fatto. Devo dire che ho cambiato idea sulla questione migranti, non possiamo accollarceli tutti noi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La nave comunque ancora non sta andando in Spagna.



Si, ora c'è la favoletta di gente che vuole buttarsi a mare perchè ha paura di quel che sta succedendo, quindi la nave si è bloccata.


----------



## evangel33 (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Effettivamente dopo la scelta dei ministri di Venerdi scorso siamo già a Lunedì e non hanno ancora messo la Flat Tax.
> 
> INCOMPETENTIHHHH!111!111!!111 cos'hanno fatto questa Domenica ? Dormitohhhhh!11!!1!!!1



Non ho capito la tua battuta. Però provo a spiegarmi meglio.
Se uno accende ora la tv per la prima volta o legge un giornale o apre Facebook o Twitter, pensa che questo governo sia presieduto da Salvini. Si è presentato così in conferenza dopo le vicende di Acquarius. Un bello sfondo con Salvini Premier. 
E i 5 Stelle? Non pervenuti. E intanto per giorni si parlerà del Cdx che alle comunali ha vinto, della crisi dei 5S che non ha vinto in mezzo comune e di Salvini che ha fatto la voce grossa con i migranti.
La Lega detta legge col 17%.
Avete il doppio dei voti e siete sotto la sua ombra. Altro che Conte miglior Premier degli ultimi 30 anni


----------



## Raryof (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, ora c'è la favoletta di gente che vuole buttarsi a mare perchè ha paura di quel che sta succedendo, quindi la nave si è bloccata.



E' possibile vedere la posizione della nave da qualche parte?
La favoletta più logica è quella del parto imminente, strano che non ci abbiano ancora pensato, comunque il messaggio che doveva passare è passato, poi non so cosa vogliano fare ma di sicuro o si fermano "momentaneamente" a Malta oppure vanno in Spagna/tornano indietro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini commenta così la fine del "caso Aquarius", la nave ONG di migranti a cui l'Italia ha bloccato i porti per l'accesso, e che ora è ripartita in direzione Spagna.
> 
> "VITTORIA! 629 immigrati a bordo della nave Aquarius in direzione Spagna, primo obiettivo raggiunto!
> Evidentemente alzare garbatamente la voce paga, cosa che il governo italiano non faceva da tempo immemore. Abbiamo aperto un fronte di discussione a livello continentale, sicuramente non si chiude oggi la partita ma è un primo importante segnale che l’Italia non può sostenere questo peso da sola.
> ...



Occhio che la nave è ancora ferma immobile al largo di Malta....


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Occhio che la nave è ancora ferma immobile al largo di Malta....



Probabilmente stanno aspettando i rifornimenti da Malta per affrontare il viaggio verso la Spagna. Il comandante aveva detto che avrebbero finito le scorte entro stasera.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Probabilmente stanno aspettando i rifornimenti da Malta per affrontare il viaggio verso la Spagna. Il comandante aveva detto che avrebbero finito le scorte entro stasera.



Io avevo capito che c'era acqua e cibo per 3 giorni, boh.
Comunque da Mentana hanno detto che i vari Medici Senza Frontiere saliti a bordo hanno manifestato perplessità sul viaggio fino in Spagna, a causa del mare mosso e dei giorni di navigazione.
Andrà a finire che faranno di tutto per farli sbarcare in Italia a qualsiasi costo?


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Io avevo capito che c'era acqua e cibo per 3 giorni, boh.
> Comunque da Mentana hanno detto che i vari Medici Senza Frontiere saliti a bordo hanno manifestato perplessità sul viaggio fino in Spagna, a causa del mare mosso e dei giorni di navigazione.
> Andrà a finire che faranno di tutto per farli sbarcare in Italia a qualsiasi costo?



Evidentemente i negrieri che hanno acquistato queste persone risiedono in Italia e non vogliono che la loro merce vada perduta.
Inoltre se hanno bisogno di cambiare nave ci sono pure Malta e la Corsica che se li possono prendere temporaneamente.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Evidentemente i negrieri che hanno acquistato queste persone risiedono in Italia e non vogliono che la loro merce vada perduta.



Ormai è evidente che sia così.
D'altronde chi ha le mani in pasta nel business non può di certo permettersi che le cose cambino.


----------



## Raryof (11 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Evidentemente i negrieri che hanno acquistato queste persone risiedono in Italia e non vogliono che la loro merce vada perduta.
> Inoltre se hanno bisogno di cambiare nave ci sono pure Malta e la Corsica che se li possono prendere temporaneamente.



Esatto, Malta può tranquillamente fare in modo che la nave attracchi il tempo necessario per il rifornimento e quant'altro, se non lo fanno beh l'ho detto oggi, stanati, se ci danno la colpa peggio, la nave sarà anche coordinata da Roma (e vorrei capire come, forse per una questione puramente logistica) ma non è una nave italiana e l'Italia non ha dato disposizioni in merito a parte non accettare l'attracco di una nave straniera che trasporta merce umana recuperata in acque non italiane.
Sono curioso di vedere come finirà, son certo che se dovessero fermarsi da qualche parte dal momento che mettono piede a terra cominceranno i casini e le sommosse, come logica vuole, motivo in più per non venire a patti con nessuno.... se entrano nel territorio o acque italiane e tu li ricacci (anche con la forza) si darà modo ai falsi buonisti di aizzarsi contro chi ha preso questa decisione.
Malta lo sa perfettamente, non vogliono casini ora né mai, è un'isola che vive di turismo.


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

*Salvino e Toninelli hanno appena comunicato che la nave va a Valencia, assistita da unità militari italiane. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Salvino e Toninelli hanno appena comunicato che la nave va a Valencia, assistita da unità militari italiane. *



Pazzesco, sono ancora fermi e c'è bisogno dei militari per schiodarli da lì. Evidentissimo come la mafia li voleva a tutti i costi qui in Italia.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, sono ancora fermi e c'è bisogno dei militari per schiodarli da lì. Evidentissimo come la mafia li voleva a tutti i costi qui in Italia.



In realtà sembra che l'ONG "SOS Mediterranee" continui ad affermare che il viaggio è rischioso e troppo lungo da affrontare.
Sentito in diretta da Mentana una mezz'oretta fa.
Voglio vedere per quanto hanno intenzione di far durare questa pantomima.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Giugno 2018)

Gli scafisti terroristi della ong rifiutano qualsiasi aiuto italiano e ora parlano delle condizioni del mare. In realtà stanno temporeggiando perché non vogliono partire e vogliono costringere l'Italia a consentire lo sbarco a Pozzallo per motivi umanitari.
Ong disgustose, il loro unico obiettivo è portarli in Italia, non si arrenderanno facilmente.

Spero che la procura stia intercettando ogni singola telefonata e comunicazione di questi maiali


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Giugno 2018)

Godo. Grazie Salvini!


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Giugno 2018)

Ahahaha, gli scafisti di sos mediterranee sono venuti allo scoperto, dicono che la priorità è di portare via i migranti e chiede all'Italia una soluzione immediata, all'Italia.

In pratica vogliono che l'Italia se li prenda, stanno facendo di tutto per portarli qua, tutto

Salvini non mollare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Giugno 2018)

Salvini li faccia attraccare e li riporti indietro con una nave militare a spese dell'europa

Non mollare zio!


----------



## Raryof (12 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ahahaha, gli scafisti di sos mediterranee sono venuti allo scoperto, dicono che la priorità è di portare via i migranti e chiede all'Italia una soluzione immediata, all'Italia.
> 
> In pratica vogliono che l'Italia se li prenda, stanno facendo di tutto per portarli qua, tutto
> 
> Salvini non mollare



Pazzesco, l'unica cosa che deve fare l'Italia è mandare la marina e la guardia costiera per sbrogliare il "campo"... e lo deve fare vista la richiesta da parte di questi scafisti di attraccare in Italia e per salvaguardare vite umane.
Poi le uniche destinazioni sono Spagna, Malta o Libia, se non hanno abbastanza riserve di qualsiasi tipo per andare in Spagna la prossima volta si preparino per fare un giro più lungo e non la solita traghettata tranquilla in acque italiane.


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2018)

I negrieri stanno facendo di tutto per salvaguardare il proprio buisness.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Giugno 2018)

Qui ci sono in ballo un fiume di soldi... Dopotutto, come diceva il buon buzzi, "rendono più della droga"...

Chi ci mangia da anni (che sia la mafia, le coop. e/o altro) non rinuncerà a MILIARDI di euro senza combattere con tutti i mezzi possibili...

Saranno anche capaci di dar vita al caso strappalacrime che poi verrà montato ed amplificato ad arte dalla stampa... Tanto alle ong - sotto sotto - della vita dei migranti non glie ne frega assolutamente nulla... Prepariamoci al colpo di teatro...


----------



## numero 3 (12 Giugno 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io sono preoccupato dai vari rispediamoli a casah, i nekri ci stanno invadendo!!!1!! sparati a ripetizione, per questo sono un pò scettico. Ma è anche pur vero che nessuna nazione al mondo chiuderebbe le porte a chi porta un di più alla nazione.
> 
> Io (solo un esempio) laureato in medicina, vado a vivere e lavorare dove voglio! Nessuna nazione mi vieterebbe di entrare nel suo paese, a meno di una fedina penale sporca.



Il concetto è banalissimo..." ogni persona ha il diritto di emigrare dove vuole per migliorare la propria condizione di vita ma ogni stato ha il diritto di porre veti e limitazioni per difendere i propri territori"
Ergo..non né usciremo mai..dispiace ma è così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Qui ci sono in ballo un fiume di soldi... Dopotutto, come diceva il buon buzzi, "rendono più della droga"...
> 
> Chi ci mangia da anni (che sia la mafia, le coop. e/o altro) non rinuncerà a MILIARDI di euro senza combattere con tutti i mezzi possibili...
> 
> Saranno anche capaci di dar vita al caso strappalacrime che poi verrà montato ed amplificato ad arte dalla stampa... Tanto alle ong - sotto sotto - della vita dei migranti non glie ne frega assolutamente nulla... Prepariamoci al colpo di teatro...



Già ieri era girata la voce di un uomo che minacciava di buttarsi in mare se la nave non fosse ripartita...
Mamma che roba stanno scoperchiando..scafisti che diventati furbi si sono trasformati in ong..più soldi e perfino onori


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2018)

*Anche la Corsica si offre per accogliere l’Aquarius. Il presidente dell’assemblea della Corsica Guy Talamoni ha aperto a questa possibilità su Twitter: “L’Europa deve affrontare la questione umanitaria in modo solidale. Tenuto conto della localizzazione della nave e dell'emergenza, la mia opinione è che sarebbe naturale aprire un porto corso per dare soccorso a queste persone in difficoltà". *


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2018)

Ed intanto Emma Bonino, intervenuta a LA7, parla di "*scudi umani*" utilizzati da Salvini nella sua guerra contro l'Europa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Anche la Corsica si offre per accogliere l’Aquarius. Il presidente dell’assemblea della Corsica Guy Talamoni ha aperto a questa possibilità su Twitter: “L’Europa deve affrontare la questione umanitaria in modo solidale. Tenuto conto della localizzazione della nave e dell'emergenza, la mia opinione è che sarebbe naturale aprire un porto corso per dare soccorso a queste persone in difficoltà". *



Ieri quello stupido che fa il reggente del PD se ne è uscito con la chicca del giorno:

"L'aiuto è arrivato dalla spagna, un paese con governo socialista..Salvini non è stato aiutato da Orban" aggiungendo poi che non lo aiuteranno nemmeno i suoi amici come la Le pen

Io mi chiedo se in sala, un solo giornalista abbia pensato di chiedere a sto personaggio ridicolo se si è accorto mai che l'ungheria non ha sbocchi sul mare (fatica farci attraccare la nave ong secondo me...) e che la Signora Le Pen non governa in francia...


----------



## smallball (12 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> I negrieri stanno facendo di tutto per salvaguardare il proprio buisness.



esattamente...troppi soldi in ballo


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ed intanto Emma Bonino, intervenuta a LA7, parla di "*scudi umani*" utilizzati da Salvini nella sua guerra contro l'Europa.



Ed ha anche ribadito che questa situazione è figlia di un accordo scellerato fatto dal babbeo, che si è venduto i nostri porti per una non meglio precisata “flessibilità”.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Sti pagliacci fossero partiti sarebbero già in spagna da un pezzo. Che cavolo stanno a fare fermi la?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ed ha anche ribadito che questa situazione è* figlia di un accordo scellerato fatto dal babbeo,* che si è venduto i nostri porti per una non meglio precisata “flessibilità”.



Si, bisogna mettere bene in evidenza questa cosa. Questa situazione l'ha creata RENZI. Ormai è certificato da tutte le dichiarazioni, praticamente per dare le mance elettorali ha messo l'Italia nella melma.Se penso che c'è ancora chi difende sto scemo.

C'è gente ancora convinta poi che i 5 miliardi per gli immigrati ce li dia l'Europa  Bruciati nel cervello proprio


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, bisogna mettere bene in evidenza questa cosa. Questa situazione l'ha creata RENZI. Ormai è certificato da tutte le dichiarazioni, praticamente per dare le mance elettorali ha messo l'Italia nella melma.Se penso che c'è ancora chi difende sto scemo.
> 
> C'è gente ancora convinta poi che i 5 miliardi per gli immigrati ce li dia l'Europa  Bruciati nel cervello proprio



80 euro...il babbeo ha mandato l’Italia allo sbando per 80 euro da dare come mancetta...nemmeno B. sarebbe mai arrivato a tanto.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, bisogna mettere bene in evidenza questa cosa. Questa situazione l'ha creata RENZI. Ormai è certificato da tutte le dichiarazioni, praticamente per dare le mance elettorali ha messo l'Italia nella melma.Se penso che c'è ancora chi difende sto scemo.
> 
> C'è gente ancora convinta poi che i 5 miliardi per gli immigrati ce li dia l'Europa  Bruciati nel cervello proprio



Beh in effetti tutto ciò ci è costato finora quasi 5 miliardi, però l'Europa ci ha restituito come _premio di consolazione_ circa 80 milioni!!!



juventino ha scritto:


> 80 euro...il babbeo ha mandato l’Italia allo sbando per 80 euro da dare come mancetta...nemmeno B. sarebbe mai arrivato a tanto.



Odio Berlusconi più di chiunque altro, però con lui si trovarono gli accordi con quel mafioso di Gheddafi e le varie tribù che governavano in Libia grazie a qualche mazzetta (non certo da 5 miliardi..); poi però arrivarono gli esportatori di democrazia franco-anglofoni e tutto andò a farsi benendire.

Giusto per dare un minimo di informazione, oggi sul Corriere della Sera si cita l'intervento di Ayoub Qasem comandante della marina militare libica che applaude e ringrazia pubblicamente Salvini per questo gesto. Da alcuni anni, nonostante gli scontri sempre accesi tra le varie milizie interne a seguito dell'intervento europeo del 2011, tutti concordano sul fatto che sia necessario bloccare il prima possibile l'afflusso incontrollato di uomini dall'Africa sub-sahariana e *si accusano apertamente le organizzazioni non governative supportate da alcuni governi europei di svolgere l'involontario ruolo di fiancheggiatori delle bande criminali* di trafficanti d'esseri umani, agevolandone il lavoro con i recuperi in mare.

Cito testualmente le parole di un responsabile del porto di Misurata: "_Ai tempi del regime del colonnello Gheddafi gli africani rappresentavano la nostra forza lavoro a basso prezzo. Avevano mercato nella Libia dell'export petrolifero. [...] oggi sono in centinaia di migliaia assiepati sulle nostre coste, assieme alle bande di criminali che li accompagnano, creando unicamente destabilizzazione e caos. *Voi europei con la vostra cieca politica umanitaria ci create problemi immensi*_*".*
Ed ancora rincara la dose sottolineando che* in alcuni casi si tratta di criminali "travestiti" da Ong*

Infine Samat, responsabile della guardia costiera di Tripoli, contattato telefonicamente dal giornalista ha ringraziato l'Italia per questa mossa, augurandosi che sia solo l'inizio di una stretta collaborazione tra i due Paesi per arginare il problema degli scafisti.


Direi proprio che ci odiano in Libia...


----------



## Cantastorie (12 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Beh in effetti tutto ciò ci è costato finora quasi 5 miliardi, però l'Europa ci ha restituito come _premio di consolazione_ circa 80 milioni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ai tempi del regime del colonnello Gheddafi gli africani rappresentavano la nostra forza lavoro a basso prezzo..." quindi non sono contenti perchè preferivano sfruttarli loro. tipo bestie. fa piacere avere i complimenti di certa gente, molto utili, ora mi sento parte di uno stato migliore.


----------



## Black (12 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Anche la Corsica si offre per accogliere l’Aquarius. Il presidente dell’assemblea della Corsica Guy Talamoni ha aperto a questa possibilità su Twitter: “L’Europa deve affrontare la questione umanitaria in modo solidale. Tenuto conto della localizzazione della nave e dell'emergenza, la mia opinione è che sarebbe naturale aprire un porto corso per dare soccorso a queste persone in difficoltà". *



che bello. Adesso che l'Italia ha "alzato la voce" adesso tutti ad offrire disponibilità.... dov'erano prima tutti questi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Macron dice che siamo vomitevoli! Macron, proprio lui 

La faccia come il culo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Macron dice che siamo vomitevoli! Macron, proprio lui
> 
> La faccia come il culo.



Fanno tutti i fenomeni ma intanto a soccorrere in mare quelle persone con viveri e medici ci stanno ancora gli italiani.......

Macron poi è il classico figlio di P..... radical chic che rimprovera gli altri mentre il suo paese a ventimiglia lascia che la gente si butti dai cavalcavia piuttosto che fargli mettere un dito sul suolo francese

Sta gente meriterebbe solo una secchiata di letame in faccia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2018)

Macron e il suo mentore, Obama, sono politicamente il cancro del mondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Macron e il suo mentore, Obama, sono politicamente il cancro del mondo.



Infatti è già arrivata la replica di Di Maio "Macron? Proprio loro parlano..." chiaro riferimento al continuo sbarramento delle frontiere da parte della Francia

PS: e aggiungo anche che la Francia ogni volta che si è trattato di bombardare e ammazzare "*****", compresi donne e bambini, non ha mai detto no


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2018)

Devono tacere i francesi, TACERE.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Macron dice che siamo vomitevoli! Macron, proprio lui
> 
> La faccia come il culo.



Sogno un colpo di stato da parte della Le Pen


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2018)

no ma i Francesi parlano ?? ma seriamente ??? falsi ipocriti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

I verdi hanno denunciato salvini in procura 

I veri nemici dell'Italia comunque sono nel paese stesso


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> "Ai tempi del regime del colonnello Gheddafi gli africani rappresentavano la nostra forza lavoro a basso prezzo..." quindi non sono contenti perchè preferivano sfruttarli loro. tipo bestie. fa piacere avere i complimenti di certa gente, molto utili, ora mi sento parte di uno stato migliore.



Pensa che adesso invece muoiono di fame segregati da trafficanti di uomini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Comunque mi fanno morire dal ridere quelli che si fanno le seghe sul "l'italia rischia conseguenze penali". Cos'è, mettono in galera una nazione? 

Non sapevo che una nazione rischiasse il penale. E in che carcere ci mettono? 

Stanno delirando in maniera allucinante e non se ne rendono conto.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque mi fanno morire dal ridere quelli che si fanno le seghe sul "l'italia rischia conseguenze penali". Cos'è, mettono in galera una nazione?
> 
> Non sapevo che una nazione rischiasse il penale. E in che carcere ci mettono?
> 
> Stanno delirando in maniera allucinante e non se ne rendono conto.



L'Australia che spara ai gommoni cinesi thailandesi indonesiani invece tutto okay.


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2018)

Occhio che la presa di posizione di Macron potrebbe essere un autogol clamoroso per i negrieri: si stanno indignando un sacco di persone che erano contro Salvini, visto che giustamente si ricordano bene di Ventimiglia e Bardonecchia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> "Ai tempi del regime del colonnello Gheddafi gli africani rappresentavano la nostra forza lavoro a basso prezzo..." *quindi non sono contenti perchè preferivano sfruttarli loro. tipo bestie*. fa piacere avere i complimenti di certa gente, molto utili, ora mi sento parte di uno stato migliore.



Ah perché invece i politici che li vogliono accogliere qui secondo te cosa hanno in mente?
Qualcuno pensa a farsi bello con elettori scemi, altri spinti da certe lobby hanno interesse ad avere qui i nuovi schiavi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Occhio che la presa di posizione di Macron potrebbe essere un autogol clamoroso per i negrieri: si stanno indignando un sacco di persone che erano contro Salvini, visto che giustamente si ricordano bene di Ventimiglia e Bardonecchia.



In realtà sono tutte prese di posizioni da autogol, sono tutti indignati no? Bene, ora tutti porti aperti e confini spalancati. Si prospetta un'epica figura di melma per sta gente quando inizieranno ad arrivare più barconi e i porti e i confini saranno serrati.
Tutti in Francia e Spagna! Loro sono buoni no? 

Vediamo i fatti tra una settimana


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2018)

Vadano tutti al diavolo. Tutta gentaglia che predica a sproposito, quando sono i primi a respngere o ammazzare la gente che tenta di entrare nei loro paesi.

Porti chiusi per le ONG, aperti solo per la marina italiana che salva i migranti. Tutto corretto.
E ora si convochi una riunione straordinaria in Europa dove tutti si prendono le loro responsabilità e finalmente il problema venga gestito con condivisione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Leggete la risposta di questo "idolo" a Toninelli 

La Francia non ha sbocchi sul mare


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Leggete la risposta di questo idolo a Toninelli
> 
> La Francia non ha sbocchi sul mare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Ma poi pure arroganza a manetta di dare del ciuccio agli altri, quando è lui l'asino. In questi giorni tra l'altro ho letto maree di commenti dove continua la solfa che è l'Europa che paga per i migranti. Sta gente è ignorante forte


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Leggete la risposta di questo "idolo" a Toninelli
> 
> La Francia non ha sbocchi sul mare



ditemi, per piacere, che sotto a sto povero idiota c'è qualcuno che gli spiega che è idiota. vi prego.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Leggete la risposta di questo "idolo" a Toninelli
> 
> La Francia non ha sbocchi sul mare



Ma non è ironico? io non ci credo che qualcuno nel 2018 non sappia che la Francia ha sbocchi sul mare (più un'isola enorme come la Corsica); anche l'ultimo degli analfabeti avrà visto almeno una volta nella vita una cartina d'Europa, dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2018)

Io non sono dei Cinque Stelle ma devo dire che Toninelli è una persona che sto apprezzando molto e mi sta sorprendendo in positivo.

Sempre serissimo, preciso e cazzuto.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non sono dei Cinque Stelle ma devo dire che Toninelli è una persona che sto apprezzando molto e mi sta sorprendendo in positivo.
> 
> Sempre serissimo, preciso e cazzuto.



Ieri sera Toninelli ha risposto con sagacia alle domande provocatorie di Mentana, in particolare sulla questione Nogarin.
Finora è la figura più sorprendente tra i nuovi ministri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> ditemi, per piacere, che sotto a sto povero idiota c'è qualcuno che gli spiega che è idiota. vi prego.



Si, uno gli posta la cartina della Francia. 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non sono dei Cinque Stelle ma devo dire che Toninelli è una persona che sto apprezzando molto e mi sta sorprendendo in positivo.
> 
> Sempre serissimo, preciso e cazzuto.



La cosa strana è che Toninelli viene sempre perculato quando è il più serio e preparato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa strana è che Toninelli viene sempre perculato quando è il più serio e preparato.



Lo prendono in giro per la faccia e l'espressione impenetrabile. Quindi, se l'espressione è un parametro, di Renzi cosa si dovrebbe dire?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo prendono in giro per la faccia e l'espressione impenetrabile. Quindi, se l'espressione è un parametro, di Renzi cosa si dovrebbe dire?



A me non sembra neanche abbia espressioni strane Toninelli. Uno ridotto proprio male da quel punto di vista è Martina, oltre ad avere una faccia allucinante c'ha pura la voce ridicola. Degno erede del bomba


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Pare che Conte abbia annullato il viaggio in Francia per le dichiarazioni di Macron. Non ci sono più i servi al governo


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Australia che spara ai gommoni cinesi thailandesi indonesiani invece tutto okay.



L'Australia ha dei veri e propri "campi di concentramento" sulle isolette lì intorno.
Solo noi siamo (eravamo, forse) gli zimbelli del mondo.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Giugno 2018)

Che schifo Lilli Gruber a Otto e Mezzo.
Vergognosa.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Giugno 2018)

Asfaltata quella faccia di cera con la parrucca rossa.
Bravo Matteo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che schifo Lilli Gruber a Otto e Mezzo.
> Vergognosa.



Ora c'è Saviano su la7, già mi immagino il polpettone radical chic che tirerà fuori


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2018)

Quelli che invitano Saviano fanno più schifo di Saviano stesso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Comunque la popolarità di Salvini sta aumentando in maniera esponenziale grazie a sti pirla. Su facebook ora sta a 2.5 milioni, ha superato saviano. Un mese fa stava tipo a 1.5 milioni o giù di lì. In sti due giorni da 2.4 è passato a 2.5

Meme superlol in proposito


----------



## Cantastorie (12 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah perché invece i politici che li vogliono accogliere qui secondo te cosa hanno in mente?
> Qualcuno pensa a farsi bello con elettori scemi, altri spinti da certe lobby hanno interesse ad avere qui i nuovi schiavi


Ah allora meglio che li sfruttino i libici. Sembra sia stia parlando di un kilo di mele e non di persone


----------



## Raryof (12 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pare che Conte abbia annullato il viaggio in Francia per le dichiarazioni di Macron. Non ci sono più i servi al governo



Possiamo mandargli Tavecchio così gli parla di Opti Poba...
E nel mentre navi italiane ne hanno fatti sbarcare alcune centinaia, entrati in territorio italiano, anche se Conte andasse al vertice a Parigi avrebbe argomenti per sbranarselo.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Giugno 2018)

Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.



Saviano credo sia uno degli esseri più disgustosi al mondo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.




La cosa più bella che ha detto è quella dei 5 miliardi per gli immigrati che sono scorporati dal bilancio. Come se questi soldi non fossero dell'Italia.
La cosa bella è che quindi possiamo spendere barcate di soldi nostri per gestire l'immigrazione e non vengono contati nel deficit dello Stato! In sostanza quindi potremmo anche spendere 100 miliardi per gli immigrati che "non vengono segnati a debito", ma se li spendiamo per noi invece si e quindi non possiamo spendere per evitare troppo deficit! In parole povere possiamo spendere na barca di soldi per i migranti, ma per noi dobbiamo stare attenti ai conti! Le coperture! Come facciamo con le copertureeeee?

Praticamente è un boomerang gigantesco la cosa che ha detto e farà incavolare ancora di più la gente


----------



## Raryof (13 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.



Questo qui è allo stesso livello o quasi della Nappi quando ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni sull'africanizzazione totale dell'Italia....


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.



Stavo pensando alla quantità industriale di voti che ha regalato a Salvini stasera quel bufaliere di Aldo Baglio


----------



## Igniorante (13 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo qui è allo stesso livello o quasi della Nappi quando ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni sull'africanizzazione totale dell'Italia....



Beh ma almeno lei è di parte...o magari anche a Saviano piace black.



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando alla quantità industriale di voti che ha regalato a Salvini stasera quel bufaliere di Aldo Baglio



Speriamo...lo so io quello che ci vorrebbe per quelli come lui...allora potrebbe veramente lamentarsi del governo fascista (periodo comunque da condannare ma che gli servirebbe provare sulla pelle).


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.



Questo è uno di quelli che dovrebbe finire sui barconi in direzione opposta alla nostra.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2018)

Salvini è una persona pericolosissima.
Per le idee, per concezione del mondo, per ignoranza, per pressapochismo e superficialità... ma soprattutto perché SA comunicarle e trasmetterle molto bene.
Ieri sera avevo le mani nei capelli.


----------



## smallball (13 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.



sta regalando vagonate di voti a Salvini


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2018)

Giusto così, mi spiace non averlo votato a suo tempo, ma ora mi sta convincendo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.



Ovviamente sono gli stessi radical chic che quando gli ricordi i giovani italiani disoccupati ti rispondono che devono andare a trovare lavoro all'estero...

Insomma vogliono flussi mondiali di emigrati in tutto il mondo per creare schiavi, evviva la loro umanità


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Saviano a DiMartedì, in sostanza, sta dicendo che dato che l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi che di anno in anno si sta sempre più svuotando, allora l'immigrazione è una risorsa importante.



Saviano si è bevuto il cervello, poverino. E dire che non aveva iniziato male, anni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Saviano si è bevuto il cervello, poverino. E dire che non aveva iniziato male, anni fa.


E' semplicemente un paraculo. La camorra era un soggetto troppo pericoloso da affrontare, molto meglio gli immigrati. Che poi Gomorra alla fine è un plagio di articoli e di inchieste di altri giornalisti infatti è stato condannato per questo.


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' semplicemente un paraculo. La camorra era un soggetto troppo pericoloso da affrontare, molto meglio gli immigrati. Che poi Gomorra alla fine è un plagio di articoli e di inchieste di altri giornalisti infatti è stato condannato per questo.



Ah, ok. Mi mancava quest'ultima parte.
Dunque, rettifico. Spedirlo sulla luna con DHL potrebbe esser una buona idea, qualcuno a fare colletta lo si trova di sicuro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Giugno 2018)




----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2018)

Ma il barcone alla fine è arrivato in Spagna o no?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>



Mi sembra chiaro che, se non li portano da noi, la mancetta per la ong non arriva...

E chissenefrega se Malta è più vicina e - quindi - più sicura, a loro delle vite di quelli che portano non frega proprio nulla... sono solo merci da trasportare - probabilmente dietro lauto compenso - dal punto A al punto B.


----------



## Raryof (13 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>



Adesso si fa interessante, la ong/le ong erano state coordinate da Roma (e in teoria lo sarebbero ancora) per via di quella scandalosa decisione da parte della bonino di andare contro gli interessi italiani per favorire gli interessi e il marcio dietro questi "salvataggi", su questo non ci sono dubbi, il punto è che questa cosa veniva presa molto bene dagli altri stati europei infatti noi ci siamo sempre cuccati ogni nave proveniente dalla Libia e a maggior ragione da quando i nostri bellicosi "partners" sono andati a bombardare nel 2011 creando solo caos e disorganizzazione, se poi ci fate caso non ci sono ong italiane ma sono tutte straniere, quindi la ong spagnola, per dire, i migranti mica se li portava a casa, la ong tedesca pure e via così, già questo fa capire il disastro perpetrato prima di pochi giorni fa, il fatto che eravamo diventati la discarica di questi paesi con l'unico appiglio della vicinanza.
Il paese europeo più vicino all'Africa è la Spagna, che interessi ci sono dietro questi Lunghi sbarchi tra Libia e Italia? perché non passano direttamente da là evitando "traghettate" pericolose e stupide? 'sta cosa della pericolosità è una cosa che viene ricercata come pretesto per andare a salvarli ma non credo che le navi italiani ora andrebbero a sostituirsi alla ong, dipende, come si è visto qualche giorno fa, se la marina soccorre delle navi giustamente mette in sicurezza l'equipaggio MA non li va a cercare a 1 km dalle coste libiche perché come ho scritto sopra se li vogliono importare ci provino dal confine spagnolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Giugno 2018)

Vi linko sto topic se vi interessa c'è un video molto interessante sempre sui migranti e la disinformazione che stanno facendo certi personaggi squallidi


http://www.milanworld.net/saviano-il-disinformatore-vt63655.html


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il barcone alla fine è arrivato in Spagna o no?


Non ho più seguito, ma mi pare di aver capito che non è ancora arrivato, il viaggio da fare c'è e temono maltempo. Qualcuno può confermare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non ho più seguito, ma mi pare di aver capito che non è ancora arrivato, il viaggio da fare c'è e temono maltempo. Qualcuno può confermare?



Si è bloccata in Sardegna a tempo indeterminato. La motivazione è che i migranti stanno male per il maltempo.

Fa una fatica ad allontanarsi dall'Italia....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si è bloccata in Sardegna a tempo indeterminato. La motivazione è che i migranti stanno male per il maltempo.
> 
> Fa una fatica ad allontanarsi dall'Italia....



LOL, questa mi mancava. Veramente stanno in Sardegna??

La faccia come il culo proprio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> LOL, questa mi mancava. Veramente stanno in Sardegna??
> 
> La faccia come il culo proprio



*SOS Mediterranee: "Aquarius si trova lungo le coste della Sardegna per ripararsi dal maltempo, altrimenti insopportabile per le persone a bordo, esauste, in stato di choc e con il mal di mare"*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SOS Mediterranee: "Aquarius si trova lungo le coste della Sardegna per ripararsi dal maltempo, altrimenti insopportabile per le persone a bordo, esauste, in stato di choc e con il mal di mare"*



Ma quanto sono falsi? Andrebbero presi e incarcerati tutti. Questi ci provano e sperano di sbarcare in sardegna


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SOS Mediterranee: "Aquarius si trova lungo le coste della Sardegna per ripararsi dal maltempo, altrimenti insopportabile per le persone a bordo, esauste, in stato di choc e con il mal di mare"*



Ah ah ah dai che se provano a far scendere donne e bambini, comprese quelle incinta, magari riescono nel miracolo di appiopparcene la metà con buona pace di tutti.
Ma vi rendete conto? stiamo agendo in buona fede per favorire interessi di altri, stiamo fornendo tempo e risorse addirittura per portarli in Spagna in sicurezza eppure ci sono dei problemi... io spero sia l'ultima volta, d'ora in poi le navi italiane agiranno per conto proprio e basta, non esiste 'sta storia, non esiste.
"Italia, servizio traghetti per la Spagna aggrattisse"
E no dai, passi la prima ma d'ora in poi saranno caxxi loro.


----------



## vota DC (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SOS Mediterranee: "Aquarius si trova lungo le coste della Sardegna per ripararsi dal maltempo, altrimenti insopportabile per le persone a bordo, esauste, in stato di choc e con il mal di mare"*



Ma soffrono più il mal di mare su una nave di 100 e passa metri che sul gommone dal quale sono partiti?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma soffrono più il mal di mare su una nave di 100 e passa metri che sul gommone dal quale sono partiti?



Questi sul gommone hanno fatto mezzora, anche se la nave è grande è comprensibile che dopo 3/4 giorni ci si senta stanchi,
ma certamente nulla di sovrumano, da qui si nota la malafede di questi appelli,
c'è anche da dire che approdando in Italia questa gente aveva la rassicurazione di poter poi fare quello che gli pareva, magari andavano a congiungersi con amici o parenti, in Spagna sarà tutta un altra storia, si può anche comprendere l'eventuale choc


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma soffrono più il mal di mare su una nave di 100 e passa metri che sul gommone dal quale sono partiti?



Lascia stare che io sono stato male una settimana su una nave da crociera da 4mila persone negli stati uniti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia stare che io sono stato male una settimana su una nave da crociera da 4mila persone negli stati uniti.



Infatti secondo me a questo punto avrebbero dovuto prelevarli con i grandi elicotteri da trasporto truppe, in 1 ora li sbarcherebbero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questi sul gommone hanno fatto mezzora, anche se la nave è grande è comprensibile che dopo 3/4 giorni ci si senta stanchi,
> ma certamente nulla di sovrumano, da qui si nota la malafede di questi appelli,
> c*'è anche da dire che approdando in Italia questa gente aveva la rassicurazione di poter poi fare quello che gli pareva, magari andavano a congiungersi con amici o parenti, in Spagna sarà tutta un altra storia, si può anche comprendere l'eventuale choc*



Be, se seguiamo la linea del pensiero dei media tradizionali questi scappano da guerre, lager e altre catastrofi della madonna e vanno in stato di schock perché sbarcano in Spagna e non Italia. 

Dovrebbero essere contenti visto che sbarcheranno comunque in un paese europeo no?

Come a dire che durante il nazismo i perseguitati sarebbero andati in depressione se invece di potersi rifugiare negli USA finivano in Canada. Schock tremendo!

Tra l'altro credo che se prendono lo status di rifugiati potrebbero comunque spostarsi nell'EU in seguito


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be, se seguiamo la linea del pensiero dei media tradizionali questi scappano da guerre, lager e altre catastrofi della madonna e vanno in stato di schock perché sbarcano in Spagna e non Italia.
> 
> Dovrebbero essere contenti visto che sbarcheranno comunque in un paese europeo no?
> 
> ...



Ma sappiamo benissimo che non sono rifugiati politici, sono immigrati clandestini, che probabilmente in Italia avevano già agganci,
magari un bel posto da pusher già assicurato


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SOS Mediterranee: "Aquarius si trova lungo le coste della Sardegna per ripararsi dal maltempo, altrimenti insopportabile per le persone a bordo, esauste, in stato di choc e con il mal di mare"*



Riesumiamo Mosè


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti secondo me a questo punto avrebbero dovuto prelevarli con i grandi elicotteri da trasporto truppe, in 1 ora li sbarcherebbero



Sì ciao e chi sono questi? 630 lingotti d'oro?
Questi sono clandestini e come tali sarebbero dovuti tornare indietro oppure essere riportati in Tunisia... hanno scelto di non fermarsi a Malta perché il capitano pensava fosse più "saggio" andare spediti fino in Sicilia? ora si cuccano la crociera in Spagna e spero che non si ripetano queste incomprensioni tra navi truffa ong straniere e servizi di coordinamento marino in quel di Roma.
Le navi italiane devono difendere i confini marini non sono messe lì per traghettare 'sta gente in Europa con tutti i confort possibili (manco avessero il biglietto..).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ciao e chi sono questi? 630 lingotti d'oro?
> Questi sono clandestini e come tali sarebbero dovuti tornare indietro oppure essere riportati in Tunisia... hanno scelto di non fermarsi a Malta perché il capitano pensava fosse più "saggio" andare spediti fino in Sicilia? ora si cuccano la crociera in Spagna e spero che non si ripetano queste incomprensioni tra navi truffa ong straniere e servizi di coordinamento marino in quel di Roma.
> Le navi italiane devono difendere i confini marini non sono messe lì per traghettare 'sta gente in Europa con tutti i confort possibili (manco avessero il biglietto..).



Sfondi una porta aperta, i clandestini ufficialmente ci costano 5 Miliardi l'anno, ma ci sono studi che indicano che indirettamente ne costano circa 20 M, cioè più del costo del tanto discusso reddito di cittadinanza per gli italiani


----------



## Igniorante (14 Giugno 2018)

Siete liberi di crederci o meno, tanto gli haters di Salvini e Di Maio continueranno comunque a pensarla come gli pare, ma proprio oggi ho sentito in prima persona i racconti di una persona che era a bordo di una ONG l'anno scorso.

Ebbene, la prima cosa che gli è saltata agli occhi è stato il fatto che sembrasse tutto molto ben "organizzato", per non dire pianificato, praticamente le ONG sanno già dove andare a raccattarli prima ancora che a quelli gli si sgonfi il gommone (che imho sgonfiano loro apposta, coi motori in fondo al mare con buona pace del Mediterraneo).

Stessa cosa anche per quanto riguarda le conversazioni telefoniche che questa persona ha sentito ed in cui si evinceva chiaramente che le ONG facessero a gara a prenderli a bordo e quanti più possibile (chissà perchè, sicuramente non per buon cuore).

Infine, parecchi tunisini (non siriani o bambini nigeriani in fuga da boko haram) avevano cellulari migliori dello stesso personale a bordo della ONG, in alcuni casi anche smartphone appena usciti.


----------



## vota DC (14 Giugno 2018)

Sugli smartphone non mi.scandalizzerei: se da certe parti vivono con un dollaro al giorno gli smartphone costano poco più del materiale per produrli. In un bar al centro dell'aia dove abita un amico di infanzia di mio fratello una birra da 33 cl costa 5 euro, ricordo ancora la pallina di gelato in Slovacchia a 30 centesimi, i prezzi in Africa saranno ancora più ridicoli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2018)

Se c'è una cosa che contesto a Salvini è l'ossessivo star dietro a casi umani su facebook. Qualsiasi escremento umano lo insulti, lui gli risponde a tono con un post manco fosse il re degli indinniati. Vedendo anche quale carica ricopre secondo me è meglio lasciar perdere certi soggetti, compreso SaviANO a cui toglierei la scorta ieri


----------



## cris (14 Giugno 2018)

Vadano in spagna e non ci rompano i maroni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SOS Mediterranee: "Aquarius si trova lungo le coste della Sardegna per ripararsi dal maltempo, altrimenti insopportabile per le persone a bordo, esauste, in stato di choc e con il mal di mare"*



"i migranti sono una risorsah" cit. Saviano

I migranti non c'entrano niente, e mi dispiace per loro. La loro vita è, in tutti i sensi, in balia del mare.
Ma ci rendiamo conto dell'impiego MOSTRUOSO di risorse in generale (economiche, mezzi navali e non solo, migliaia e migliaia di persone coinvolte a più livelli) ??
E questo solo per 600 migranti.

E' un costo globale penso pazzesco. Magari faccio un ragionamento sbagliato, ma per esempio un Di Maio che ha migliaia di cose da fare e a cui pensare, è forzato a tenere almeno un occhio sulla vicenda (per vari motivi). Conte uguale. E la giornata è di 24 ore per tutti.
Questo determina per forza di cose un rallentamento della "macchina" del cambiamento e dello sviluppo.

E Saviano chiede 1.600.000 migranti nei prossimi anni...


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Giugno 2018)

Aquarius è arrivata a Valencia finalmente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Giugno 2018)

Ho letto che Salvini è diventato il politico europeo con più seguito su facebook... Il tutto nel giro di un mese. Non comprendo se è una strategia voluta dai media, o sono davvero così scemi. Mi pare così assurdo pensare che non arrivino a comprendere come stiano incrementando la popolarità di Salvini in maniera allucinante


----------

